# Rabbit rescue and rehabilitation



## daisiessanctuary (Mar 12, 2008)

i run a non profit rabbit rescue and am looing to become a bunny behaviour specialisit, i can often take unwanted rabbit and always have some looking for loving long term homes, i welcome your rabbity comments and would love to hear from people able to offer homes, there are so many quality unwanted rabbits out there and because they come from all over theres always one that would suit your home, i encorage peopleto visit their local rescue when considering an animal as you never know whats there. please visit my site and post any rabbit relevant comments on my forum and i can promise a quick response.
many thanks
;]
Daisies Rabbit Sanctuary | A place for all animals to stop and get their breath.


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

You're doing a beautiful thing, I salute you!  My girlfriend and I have been talking about starting our own small animal rescue centre one day in the future  With our love and knowledge of small animals (we've kept plenty between us both ) and the fact she's studying animal care in college, we'll be perfectly equipped in the future! 

*checks out website*


----------



## daisiessanctuary (Mar 12, 2008)

yes im almost in my 5th year of animal studies and theres loads more i want to learn, im predominantly into welfare regarding behaviour but would love to become problem behaviour advisor soon!


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you're the type of person I'll be speaking to a lot over this forum about my bunny's behaviour then, he's a handful


----------



## MorningMonster (Mar 15, 2008)

There are some beautiful Buns on your site waiting for homes. We adopted our bunny boys from a small rescue when they were two. Adoption from rescue centres is definitely the way to go! Well done you for helping so many needy bunnies. The world needs more people like you in it!


----------

